# pas de réseau wifi sur ipod touch



## patlaur (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

En lisant les messages sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé de problème comme le mien.
Voilà ! ... mon ipod ne détecte pas de réseau chez moi (avec une livebox).
Je l'ai emmené au boulot avec moi et là, il détecte de suite le réseau wifi (également avec une livebox).... et après avoir rentré la clé , je me suis connecté
aux différents sites internet sans problème.

Une fois rentré chez moi, mon ipod ne reconnait  toujours pas mon réseau.
Je pense que ça doit venir de la config de la livebox mais là, je sèche...!!!!

alors si vous avez une idée .... merci.


----------



## tombom (29 Décembre 2009)

je sais que javais galéré avec une live box, parce que il faut appuyer sur le bouton, pour rendre le reseau détéctable, puis vite taper la clé wep, avec que la box ne repasse en mode non detectable... ca ne viendrais pas de la  ?


----------



## patlaur (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

non, ça ne vient pas de là car sur une autre livebox (à mon boulot), mon ipod
trouve les différents réseaux..... 
Je passe la livebox en mode association, je rentre la clé WPA et hop il se connecte....

mais pas chez moi ...


----------



## tombom (29 Décembre 2009)

essai de reinitialiser les parametre reseaux de l'ipod touch...
(reglage / general / reinitialiser)
/!\ tous les mots de passe jusqu'alors enregistré seront effacé...

au fait  ? est il a jour l'ipod touch ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Décembre 2009)

cela dépend également du modèle de la liveBox.

Sont'elle bien identiques?


----------



## patlaur (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Quasiment les mêmes sauf qu'au boulot c'est une Livebox Pro (inventel)
et chez moi c'est une inventel mais pas Pro.
Bonne journée.


----------



## patlaur (31 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Problème résolu...
Il s'agissait du canal sur la livebox...
Je l'ai changé et hop, le réseau est apparu sur l'ipod.

Bien entendu, il a fallu refaire les accès wifi sur tous mes matériels utilisant
le wifi .......(3 pc et une WII)..
mais maintenant tout fonctionne.

Bonne journée.


----------

